# Jenny and Stephen Rees on SoundCloud



## Stephen Rees (Nov 14, 2014)

Greetings!

We decided to finally enter the 21st Century and create a SoundCloud account where we can share some of our work with the world.

https://soundcloud.com/jennyandstephenrees

There are some original compositions and songs, plus recordings of classical piano.

You are all very welcome to pop in for a listen, a cup to tea and french fancy (although not the pink ones….or the chocolate ones).

This has been a great community to be a part of for the last 10 years. It would be fair to say that we partly owe our careers to the skills we have learned from others here, and from the connections we have made with other members.

We hope anyone that pops by our little SoundCloud home finds something to enjoy or inspire.

With respect,

Jenny and Stephen


----------



## JohnG (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for posting this link -- great fun!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks John


----------



## semo (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Semo. A pink and a chocolate french fancy each to you and John


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Nov 14, 2014)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Marc


----------



## joed (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks. Enjoyed the Ravel very much.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 14, 2014)

What the others say. I like what I hear!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Joed and Gunther  The Ravel really is a wonderful collection of pieces - both the piano and orchestral versions.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 14, 2014)

Stephen you've always been one of my favorites since I first heard one of your orchestral jazz pieces back in the Northern Sounds days.

Lurking in the background mostly over the years I'm happy to see you more out in the open.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks so much for your kind words Jose. It means a lot coming from you and is much appreciated


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 14, 2014)

Really dig the music you've posted, Stephen.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Mike


----------

